# Help! Urgent! Eye bleeding



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi all, 
Follow up on Moose, we took him back to the vet after a week of giving him eye drops. The ulcers have not healed fully and we were given a new kind of drops to apply to his eyes every 8-12 hours. 
We just tried to apply the drops before bed and once we got the first drop in his left eye it began to bleed.
I called an emergency clinic to find out their location and if they take hedgies, they do but unfortunately no one there is a specialist with exotics right now and we gave Moose some egg to calm him down. He is acting completely normal and mowed down on his egg.
We aren't sure what caused this does anyone have any insight?
We still need to finish getting his drops in though, and are going to do so in a few minutes... 
I think this stressed me out more than it did him... he doesn't even seem to be in pain, he is on his wheel right now.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

How is Moose doing today?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it possible it is the drops that are turning once in contact with the eye? Or maybe they are too strong and making the ulcer bleed. 

Poor Moose. Sending prayers for him to get well soon.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

He is alright today, it seemed to have healed over for the time being...
I thought the same thing too, that maybe the drops were too strong but then I remembered that the vet applied these drops in front of me while visiting her yesterday and there was no reaction like that from them. I think what may have happened is maybe when we applied the drops some of the scar tissue covering Moose's eye was lifted because they are so strong which cause some bleeding. 

We managed to get the other drop in just fine and the shield drops as well... I just hate knowing that I am causing my baby so much stress and discomfort when we do the drops.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

>>>>>>>>huge hugs<<<<<<<<<<< to you & Moose....


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor Moose. I know it has to be so hard when he doesn't know what's going on or why. But he will hopefully feel so much better. Stay strong & keep doing what you're doing. And please keep us updated. I'll be thinking about you both.


----------

